# Headphones V/s Earphone



## pulkitpopli2004 (Aug 15, 2011)

Yesterday when i was listening songs on a Nokia Headset.. i realized and asked a question to myself why people buy Headphone when in-ear earphones are present.. they are nt heavy, they provide very good noise isolation and cost is also comparatively low.. then why Headphones??

Whats your preference friends?? and why??


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 15, 2011)

Sound quality of headphones >>> earphones of similar price.

And earphones hurt.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 15, 2011)

IMO , There is nothing to debate about . A headphone will be better for a movie on a laptop or a series of movies and a earphone will be better for listening to music on the go.

Both have there uses and both have there importance IMO.


----------



## Faun (Aug 15, 2011)

In-ear Earphones.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Aug 15, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Sound quality of headphones >>> earphones of similar price.
> 
> And earphones hurt.



IMO headphone hurt more.. as they much more heavier than earphones.. you cant even move your head freely..


----------



## Neuron (Aug 15, 2011)

I prefer headphones.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 15, 2011)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> IMO headphone hurt more.. as they much more heavier than earphones.. you cant even move your head freely..


I was only talking about my exprience. Headphone are uncomfortable and difficult to wear in summers(Not all are heavy). But earphones give me a severe headache so I don't use them.


----------



## doomgiver (Aug 15, 2011)

pulkitpopli, a request : add a separate category (iem) to the poll, so that we can be more specific in our answers

also, i agree HP > IEM, but you will have to give an arm and a leg for that kind of quality.

imho, if you want vfm, then iem's win hands down. some iem's give quality comparable to HP's 2-3 times their price.


nice poll, never thouht of it myself


----------



## Sarath (Aug 15, 2011)

IEMs hurt after a while but I still use them as they have better isolation and sound better than similarly priced headphone. Speaking below 2k.
I use them at home and not during travel. 

Headphones are more comfortable unless you have a very bad pair that doesn't fit well.

IMO pain due to the ill fitting headphones is much better than pain in the inner ear due to In Ear Monitors. Which is why I shifted to headphones and don't use IEMs with my PC. Just my opinion.


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2011)

IEMs are much more comfortable for longer listening. I can sleep with these on. Don't get all sweaty in summers and do not hurt outer ear.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 16, 2011)

I prefer headphones for movie at home and earphone for mobile and pmp's

I think its made for the same purpose


----------



## red dragon (Aug 16, 2011)

What a thread!!


----------



## Sarath (Aug 16, 2011)

Faun said:


> IEMs are much more comfortable for longer listening. I can sleep with these on. Don't get all sweaty in summers and do not hurt outer ear.



Lol all the devices that churn music in my house bow down to your 12k RE headphones 

Yeah IEMs good for sleeping with  (again)
Especially the shure ones. 

Going by Faun the good quality ones might be more comfortable for longer use.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 16, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> A headphone will be better for a movie on a laptop or a series of movies and a earphone will be better for listening to music on the go.
> Both have there uses and both have there importance IMO.



+1 to this quote from xtremevicky.
And also, I would like to add that, on BIG desktop computers, Earphones doesn't "suit", and similarly for small cell phones, BIG headphones would be a Overkill.

Also, since on the go, you want an accessory which is minimal, takes least amount of storage area, and that can be shared with friends. Hence, the Earphones.

One more point, listening to music, while laying on the bed (and trying to catch sleep, when it seems on the loose) is more comfortable with earphones, and NOT headphones!


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Aug 16, 2011)

^^ nice point i would say vineet


> on BIG desktop computers, Earphones doesn't "suit", and similarly for small cell phones, BIG headphones would be a Overkill.



What kind of headphones you guyz prefer? Open or Closed Headphones?
For clarification - These are Close
*media.tested.com/uploads/0/1761/6175-headsetroundup_10_full_super.jpg

These are Open type 
*media.tested.com/uploads/0/1761/6176-ath_ad700_middle.jpg

And in case of 'Earphones' In-Ear Monitors are always better and so preferred.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 16, 2011)

I like Closed headphones, since they seems to rest good on ears, and so are more comfortable.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 16, 2011)

^Havent used either. 
Getting my siberia v1 pretty soon though.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 17, 2011)

The diff b/w open and closed type is not in the headband. The diff is that closed ones have covered 'main hadphone' (the part that is over our ears) area so its is much better at noise isolation and has almost zero leaking. Open ones have holes in that area so they are a little airy, have a larger soundstage but are poorer on noise isolation and leak sound more.


----------



## Faun (Aug 17, 2011)

^^soundstage matters


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 17, 2011)

iem all the way 
Mostly i use iem for movie and music coz iam not comfortable with headphone.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 17, 2011)

Headphones all the way(only around the ear and on-ear normal or large sized). Ear canals are not flexible and mine get very painful with IEMs irrespective of bud size. Also, the lack or airflow causes irritation.


----------



## TheMost (Aug 17, 2011)

Headphones for quality 
But i prefer earphones - cause its better ...
While lying Down freely or bang my head under pillow -- Headphones sux :-X


----------



## ico (Aug 18, 2011)

Headphones for gaming.


----------



## Skud (Aug 18, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> I was only talking about my exprience. Headphone are uncomfortable and difficult to wear in summers(Not all are heavy). But earphones give me a severe headache so I don't use them.




I am on the same boat, bro. 

I dislike both, but earphones hurt badly - giving both headache and earache.


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 18, 2011)

also i have a creative headphone, which goes around the neck, you know from the back. Wearing that is very uncomfortable but it is good when on chair


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 18, 2011)

its like comparing a mini mouse to a proper desktop mouse.

both are for same purpose.

when.i'm on desktop obviously i'm goin to use full sized mouse for gaming/designing...

mini mouse is useful when using laptop because its small and extremely handy.

get the point?


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2011)

^not quite true.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 18, 2011)

agree with faun. if you dont have big hands or you are a kid, you will prefer mini mouse.


----------



## newagebatman (Aug 18, 2011)

I prefer Headphones...

But this poll is not valid, Earphones are not comparable to Headphones. Ear phones are used for smaller Gadgets and quality head phones can't used with them b'coz of their higher current rating. Similarly I have seen many good quality ear phones give noise with High wattage music systems.

Ear-phone is good only for mobility where as Head phone is purely for Music lovers..


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2011)

newagebatman said:


> Ear-phone is good only for mobility where as Head phone is purely for Music lovers..


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh god, I cant believe that he actually believes that.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 18, 2011)

Woah! Both have audiophile grade offerings. Also I have seen enough people with those beat, sennheiser and bose headphones on wrapped around their necks during my travelling sessions. Also a fair share of earphones, but like I said its not a criteria to categories them based on.

With that said, yes, the earphones are better for travelling due to their portability but if you have a pair of cans you love, I am sure you wont ditch them for earphones just so you can travel.


----------



## Alok (Aug 18, 2011)

I prefer "Earphone" coz i used to play hours on pc ,if i uses headphone, those causes pain in outer ears


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 19, 2011)

those with "ear aches" using Head phone (hp), buy a proper hp that fits your ears, like SOny MDR XD200 or philips shp2700.

not frontech/lalootech/zebronics/yourball...

this is why one should go thru some reviews of products before buying them.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 19, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> agree with faun. if you dont have big hands or you are a kid, you will prefer mini mouse.



*imgf.tw/269472787.jpg
*imgf.tw/458178235.jpg




s18000rpm said:


> its like comparing a mini mouse to a proper desktop mouse.
> 
> both are for same purpose.
> 
> ...



This 


Though I use earphones for PC.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 19, 2011)

@Third Eye: I am dead serious mate.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 20, 2011)

For outdoor i prefer my PL11 
Audio Earphone--SoundMAGIC Technology Development Co., Ltd.
For late night gaming in PC i use this
Sennheiser Worldwide - Stereo Neckband Headphones, PMX 40, Music - Private Audio

good iems always provide extra tips & u can find the one which is the most comfortable for u in my case its the bi-flange ones


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 20, 2011)

Wearing headphones or earphones for just an hour will induce replication of some bacteria in your ear. That's what I read not so long ago somewhere.


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2011)

^^Your intestines alone, where most of the bacteria in your body live, can contain up to 100 billion bacterial cells.


----------



## Skud (Aug 20, 2011)

LOL. Practically, you don't need to do anything to induce replication of bacteria.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Aug 21, 2011)

^^ quite medical related talks are goin on..


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 21, 2011)

Biology, not medicine.

BTW a single human has more bacteria in him than the whole human population combined.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 22, 2011)

Headphones to bacteria anybody with a fungus or virus theory


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 22, 2011)

haha 
poll is going like 5-5 7-7 now 11-11


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2011)

now 12-12, it's more about preference.


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 22, 2011)

I use IEMs (Klipsch X10i) for music, and Headphones (Sennheiser HD448) for movies and gaming.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Sep 24, 2011)

ty this is what i was searching for!!!for me headphones have more bass compared to earphones,may b coz i've listened to only audiophile headphones and not earphones btw need some help here too  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/146685-cowon-d3-d.html


----------



## Sarath (Sep 24, 2011)

Spoiler



It ain't a good idea digging up old threads bro


----------



## prabhu.wali (Sep 25, 2011)

lol damn!!i did not notice the date!!sowieee!!!


----------



## Sarath (Sep 25, 2011)

LOL...np bro...I did the same for a month and got an infarction too(well almost) 

Please lock this up.


----------

